# Sticky  REVIEW: Nu Image Audio (Salina, KS)



## shoelessjake (Jan 10, 2013)

Thought I would throw up a review of a top notch car audio place located in Kansas, that's right KANSAS! I was looking for High Qaulity products and found that there was an Authorized Hertz, Audison, and Phoenix Gold Dealer in my hometown. I stopped in to see my options and was impressed right away, TC (the owner/Fabricator) was helpful and didn't try and push his products on me. They have Financing available, no credit checks, they base it off of income. I chose to go that route and it was very quick and painless. I bought 2 Audison Amps, and a Cache cloc+d converter since I was using a stock H/U. I needed a 2nd converter since I bought the Audison SR4 and needed 4 RCA outs, he worked with me on price and threw the 2nd LOC in for free. I did the install myself, but needed alot of help, TC told me to call or text him if I had questions, and I did. He responded quickly and pretty much guided me through the wiring, their Customer Service is awesome, I highly recommend Nu Image Audio to anyone. I am looking at going back and having him fabricate a plexi cover for my amps. You can check them out on FB. TC is a great guy to work with and really knows his stuff, check em out.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Review: Nu Image Audio: Salina, KS*

Ive been watching him on facebook. Dude seems like a pretty good guy and does nice work. I still need to stop by his shop though. I live in Ellsworth


----------



## shoelessjake (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: Review: Nu Image Audio: Salina, KS*

Yeah he's a solid dude, I've been at his shop everyday since I bought my amps, he's helped me figure out what I did wrong to get my active setup up and going. It would be worth the drive to go talk to him.


----------



## shoelessjake (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: Review: Nu Image Audio: Salina, KS*

I just realized I didn't say where he's located. His shop is in salina ks, on Broadway, right by Walmart. I'm sure he has his addy on the FB page


----------



## shoelessjake (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: Review: Nu Image Audio: Salina, KS*

K-mart^ geez


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Review: Nu Image Audio: Salina, KS*

Salina wow I have family all up in that area...
Thats kewl I'd never have thought there would be a High end shop there...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Review: Nu Image Audio: Salina, KS*

normally i dont pin a review without pics, but since this is more about how TC treated you on a sale, i will pin it for ya


----------



## shoelessjake (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks man, TC is a good guy and I want him to stay in Salina for my audio needs lol, so any recognition I can bring for a good guy and good shop I'm all about it.


----------



## NuImageAudio (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks Shoeless, we are constantly striving to improve our knowledge, fab skills, and customer service. We hope to become Salina's #1 spot for all your needs, and stay that way for years and years and years to come. Be sure to let us know if/when we can assist in the amp cover!


----------



## elminster (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah tc is great. He has helped me several times and carries amazing equipment for this town


----------



## 768MPH (Apr 2, 2013)

*REVIEW: NU Image Audio, Salina KS*

Let me start off with saying, as most of us are, I am very selective on who touches my car when it comes to any type of maintenance. I mostly do all the work to my car myself, but there are some things you just have to leave to the professionals. This is where TC Holliday from NU Image Audio comes in;

Now, being stationed in Fort Riley, orginally from Houston, Im limited on pro car audio installers aroiund my area. I've searched from Wichita, Salina, Topeka, to Kansas City. I dont mean just internet searches, I drove to these places to absorb the environment as well; to see who was a pro or who was a fast talker who sells high end equipment. 

Salina is a good 1 hour drive for me and I dont mind making the trip to make sure everything is done right, and I couldnt have asked for more. Customer service as well as industry knowledge with quick troubleshooting skills, only to come from experience, is what really impressed me and made me feel comfortable with NU Image Audio.

In the end, everything turned out great and better than imagined. What once was a simple "upgrade to some speakers, and maybe a sub" turned out into a complete system overhaul to which I "escape" into my own world when I turn my system on. 

From one music and car audio enthusiest to another, words cannot express the feeling of a perfect setup. 

TC Holliday at NU Image Audio took the time (sometimes after midnight) to help me and wouldnt be satifised until I was COMPLETELY satisfied. He never hesitated to text me and see how everything sounded and if I had any doubt he always had an open door, even on his day off. You cannot ask for a more competent installer or friend. 

Thanks TC, and I hope others will enjoy your craftsmanship as I have. I will be needing other things along the way. It has been mentioned of a Audidon 5.1K and Full DA setup...(things to consider.) 

Link to build thread (for the text was copied over here for Official Review)
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...6-2009-pontiac-g8-install-nu-image-audio.html


----------

